# Playing with the camera.



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

I took over 160 pictures during my elk hunt, got board and played with the camera. Here's one of my favorites.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice picture, hillfeller.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

I like it. I have a hard time getting the sepia tone to look good, but this one does. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Nice shot. That water looks familiar. :wink:


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

Great work fixed! 8)


----------



## holman927 (Sep 28, 2007)

Beautiful picture fixed blade. How about some others?


----------



## hunter_orange13 (Oct 11, 2008)

thats in the uintas, right?


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

hunter_orange13 said:


> thats in the uintas, right?


Yes, it's oaks park res.


----------



## BradN (Sep 25, 2007)

I see the photography was good. How was the elk hunting?


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

We got one deer and one elk, between 4 hunters


----------



## FROGGER (Oct 1, 2007)

Impressive, i need to play around with my cam a little more, still have not figured it all out...


----------

